# How to tell if a chick has died after it starts pipping?



## ErinH (Mar 2, 2021)

I have a hen hatching out some eggs, and all hatched over the last 24 hours except one. It has pipped the inside and outside, but not completed hatch. I am not sure how long the outside has been cracked, but shouldn't I feel it moving or hear it? It is an egg that I was unsure of before hatching, at the last time I had candled it I was unsure if it was still alive. I am concerned that it has died and I don't want it to remain in there with all the live chicks, but also don't want to remove it if its alive. How long do I wait to pull the egg from the nest and assume its died? Is there a way to determine without just waiting? Thanks!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Hold the egg close. You should hear peeping or see its beak and throat moving. If you hear nothing and see no moement the chick has died. But look closely! If alive it may need assistance in hatching.


----------



## ErinH (Mar 2, 2021)

danathome said:


> Hold the egg close. You should hear peeping or see its beak and throat moving. If you hear nothing and see no moement the chick has died. But look closely! If alive it may need assistance in hatching.


If it is taking a "rest" would it be moving and peeping? if I handle the egg will it spur it wake up?


----------



## ErinH (Mar 2, 2021)

danathome said:


> Hold the egg close. You should hear peeping or see its beak and throat moving. If you hear nothing and see no moement the chick has died. But look closely! If alive it may need assistance in hatching.
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks, I did what you said and also noticed the inner lining looked a bit dry. I held it over light to confirm no movement and it was deceased. The air sac was still intact to Im guessing the shell got broken from the outside, but it was fully formed and feathered  Oh well, we have 3 live chicks and they are sooooo cute!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes even a hen is unsuccessful when it comes to a complete hatch. It's always sad to lose any of them.

Can't wait to see pics of the new pics and the new Momma.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Sometimes even a hen is unsuccessful when it comes to a complete hatch. It's always sad to lose any of them.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of the new pics and the new Momma.


Welcome to the forum, Yes, pics please!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

ErinH said:


> If it is taking a "rest" would it be moving and peeping? if I handle the egg will it spur it wake up?


Yes and yes. Sorry I did not answer sooner; been hectic here.


----------

